# impossbile d'installer xsane



## hi_RAM (13 Septembre 2005)

bonjour,

Je débute (samedi) et j'ai du faire quelque chose que je n'aurais pas du...

Si je lance l'installation de xsane par commander j'obtiens :

fink needs help picking an alternative to satisfy a virtual dependency. The
candidates:
(1)    xfree86: Free X11 implementation for Darwin and Mac OS X
(2)    xorg: Free X11 implementation for Darwin and Mac OS X
(3)    system-xfree86-manual-install: Manually installed X11 components

si je choisis 1 j'ai :

You have an existing X11 installation in /usr/X11R6/lib.
This package refuses to overwrite these. Remove them, then tell Fink to
install xfree86-shlibs again. (The package won't be recompiled.)

les autres options ne sont pas meilleures...

dpkg-deb -b root-xsane-0.97-1 /sw/fink/dists/unstable/main/binary-darwin-powerpc/graphics
dpkg-deb: building package `xsane' in `/sw/fink/dists/unstable/main/binary-darwin-powerpc/graphics/xsane_0.97-1_darwin-powerpc.deb'.
Removing build lock...
/sw/bin/dpkg-lockwait -r fink-buildlock-xsane-0.97-1
(Reading database ... 
dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `xorg' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
65132 files and directories currently installed.)
Removing fink-buildlock-xsane-0.97-1 ...
/sw/bin/dpkg-lockwait -i /sw/fink/dists/unstable/main/binary-darwin-powerpc/graphics/xsane_0.97-1_darwin-powerpc.deb
Selecting previously deselected package xsane.
(Reading database ... 
dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `xorg' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
65131 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking xsane (from .../xsane_0.97-1_darwin-powerpc.deb) ...
Setting up xsane (0.97-1) ...
*** malloc[5308]: Deallocation of a pointer not malloced: 0x2227a8; This could be a double free(), or free() called with the middle of an allocated block; Try setting environment variable MallocHelp to see tools to help debug


Que faut-il que je fasse ? et que c'est-il passé pour je ne refasse pas les mêmes erreurs...
il faut que je désinstalle X11 et/ou sw? (simple effacage ou il y a une procédure?)


----------



## hi_RAM (13 Septembre 2005)

J'azi réinstallé X11 qui curieusemen avait été renommé Darwin 11...

Xsane fonctionne parfaitement


----------



## avosmac (13 Septembre 2005)

Oui, et c'est une petite merveille


----------



## plouff77 (2 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, 
je voudrai installer xsane 0.994 sous mac power book g4

je n'arrive pas à trouver une version Mac OSX

quelqu'un peux m'aider SVP


----------

